# Top speed with APR tune



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

As far as I know all Atlas are electronically limited to 113 mph. The APR stage 1 brings the 2.0T to 319 hp and 348 ft/ lbs while eliminating the speed limiter. Given an appropriate place to try out such as the Autobahn, my guess is 140 ish mph should be possible.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Phil,

I’m not sure I want to push my Atlas to the top speed. I got the APR (93) ECU calibration to give the vehicle the extra umph to make accelerating and passing easier. Too each his own.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

If youre running stock T rated tires, those will be your new speed limiter (118mph). Upgrade to V rating (149mph) or higher before you go for it...if you lose your life might as well do it right.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Andre VW said:


> If youre running stock T rated tires, those will be your new speed limiter (118mph). Upgrade to V rating (149mph) or higher before you go for it...if you lose your life might as well do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. For the if and when I would definitely go with V rated tires.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

MMeachGLI said:


> Phil,
> 
> I’m not sure I want to push my Atlas to the top speed. I got the APR (93) ECU calibration to give the vehicle the extra umph to make accelerating and passing easier. Too each his own.


How do you like your APR 93 tune? Off the line, it’s got to be as quick as a stock GTI, if not quicker.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Phil37 said:


> How do you like your APR 93 tune? Off the line, it’s got to be as quick as a stock GTI, if not quicker.


I love the 93 tune. I also had the turbo inlet and turbo muffler delete done as well. Its got some FF wheel spin for sure. Once she gets rolling she just moves. The Atlas is heavy. It doesn’t accelerate like my GLI. Not sure about a stock GTI (who would be quicker).


----------



## darin311 (Mar 23, 2019)

Phil37 said:


> As far as I know all Atlas are electronically limited to 113 mph. The APR stage 1 brings the 2.0T to 319 hp and 348 ft/ lbs while eliminating the speed limiter. Given an appropriate place to try out such as the Autobahn, my guess is 140 ish mph should be possible.


140! That's a lot of air to push! My guess would be 130-135. That's a video I'd love to see though! :laugh:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

140 would be pushing it. Not safe and probably impossible. It's not all just about HP. Aerodynamics play a huge role. I had a Q7 with the 350hp 4.2 and it was electronically limited at 130. Anything past 120 was sketchy though. Theres just so much drag in an SUV which makes it worse. Q7 was also more streamlined than the atlas too. 

Also does the undercarriage of the atlas have all aero panels for fuel economy? That's basically gonna create lift and cause the car to kinda float. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> 140 would be pushing it. Not safe and probably impossible. It's not all just about HP. Aerodynamics play a huge role. I had a Q7 with the 350hp 4.2 and it was electronically limited at 130. Anything past 120 was sketchy though. Theres just so much drag in an SUV which makes it worse. Q7 was also more streamlined than the atlas too.
> 
> Also does the undercarriage of the atlas have all aero panels for fuel economy? That's basically gonna create lift and cause the car to kinda float.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your Q7 experience. I will probably be sensible and just leave the family hauler as is and not go over 80 mph.


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Great Thread*

I will honestly tell you that I took my 2018 Atlas-V6 (stock R-Line Tires & no tuning) up to 109mph on a recent trip from DFW to West Texas (speed limit is 75mph) and I lost total control of vehicle at 105mph and I quickly halted my stupidity when my steering wheel lost control. It is NOT like a Q7 with body and build and I will never go over 100mph in my Atlas again. My front hood appeared to flex hard towards the windshield and I really did think for a second that I was going to lift off or the front hood was about to warp or bend or fling off the latch. I do not recommend. The body frame is not built to handle that type of speed!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

DFWatlas said:


> I will honestly tell you that I took my 2018 Atlas-V6 (stock R-Line Tires & no tuning) up to 109mph on a recent trip from DFW to West Texas (speed limit is 75mph) and I lost total control of vehicle at 105mph and I quickly halted my stupidity when my steering wheel lost control. It is NOT like a Q7 with body and build and I will never go over 100mph in my Atlas again. My front hood appeared to flex hard towards the windshield and I really did think for a second that I was going to lift off or the front hood was about to warp or bend or fling off the latch. I do not recommend. The body frame is not built to handle that type of speed!


"I lost total control of vehicle at 105mph".....I'm glad you survived the accident.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Shows smooth top speed run to 183kmh. (113mph)

Looks stable to me. Not like I would try it.

https://youtu.be/FCibjxh4opU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

I don't have the time or patience or stright enough road to try and hit the limiter on an Atlas...that's what my tuned GTI is for...


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Or swap out the speedo gauge. Take out anything above 140mph, and spread out the numbers. This way, you'll feel like you're going faster, when looking at the needle. LOL


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

Wife said she hit a hundred while passing a car with her new 2.0T and she's a bit timid so it must be stable and fine.

The speed rating on the tires is for SUSTAINED speed. So if your tire says 100 then it is capable of traveling all day long at that speed, which means it's fine for short bursts that go a little faster than that speed.


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

I have no problem in my atlas at 114mph. It holds 114 very well in a straight line. surprisingly smooth


----------

